# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Molieri (Zhan Batist Poklen)

## Fleur Blanche

Zhan Batist Poklen, i quajtur dhe njohur ndryshe si Molier, është një nga gjenitë e letërsisë klasike, jo vetëm asaj franceze por mbarë letërsisë botërore. Ai u lind më 15 Janar të viti 1622 dhe vdiq me 17 Shkurt të 1673. Jeta dhe krjimtaria e tij si komediograf dhe aktor skene i teatrit, i përkasin shekullit XVII, periudhë kjo që në historinë franceze njihet si periudha e sundimit të "mbretit diell" Luigjit XIV. 

Molier, i përket klasës borgjeze por kjo nuk e pengon atë t'i kundërvihet  të metave të kësaj klase, duke kritikuar ashpër anët e saj të errëta. Ai gjithashtu është një kritik i ashpër i oborrtarëve dhe klasës së klerit dhe, për të përçuar mesazhin e tij të fortë kundër tyre, ai zgjedh satirën. Si çdo gjeni i kohës, edhe ai do kritikohej dhe do i shfaqen shumë pengesa në artin e tij, por këto pengesa vetëm sa do e vinin më në qendër të vëmendjes mjeshtërinë e tij krijuese.
Me pendën e tij, ai i kundrejtohet çdo vesi dhe zakoni të shoqërisë njerëzore, që shpërfytyrojnë personalitetin e njeriut.

"Mizantropi" komedi e shkruajtuar nga Molier, është nga veprat që më ka lënë më shumë mbresa, më tepër edhe për vërtetësinë që risjell ajo vepër deri në ditët tona. 
Alcesti, si personazh kryesor i kësaj komedie, është njeriu i cili s'duron dot hipokrizinë e njerëzve, padrejtësinë, veset dhe zakonet që e ulin njeriun. Ky fakt e bën ata që të shpërthejë shpeshherë përballë gjendjeve të tilla, nga ku ai arrin deri në atë pikë sa të shprehet se urren gjithë njerëzimin dhe se do të donte të largohej e të jetonte diku larg tyre. 

Por a është vërtetë  Alcesti një njeri që ushqen urrejtje ndaj njerëzimit? Për mendimin tim, ai urren veset që e kanë shndërruar njerëzimin në të tillë gjendje, duke e ulur deri në atë nivel sa njerëzit t'i shohin virtytet si diçka e dalë mode dhe se koha e sotme e kërkon të jesh hipokrit, sepse përndryshe po u tregove i sinqertë do dukesh qesharak. 

Ai i urren edhe ata që heshtin përpara këtyre veseve dhe s'i kundërvihen. Alcesti, është njeriu i cili i kundërvihet deri në fund kësaj loje të shoqërisë njerëzore dhe, s'nguron në asnjë çast t'u thotë të gjithëve atë që mendon dhe duke e bërë këtë sinqerisht. Ai urren padrejtësitë, por kjo s'e pengon atë të shprehë një mospërfillje për vendimin e një gjyqi të padrejtë që do bëhet ndaj tij, nga ku për të s'i bëhet më vonë nëse e shpallin fajtor apo jo, _por ajo që ka më tepër rëndësi për të, është të shikojë përpara tij sesa janë në gjendje njerëzit të gënjejnë, të shpifin, të sillen hipokritë, të nëpërkëmbin drejtësinë para syve të tij. Ai nuk do ta humbë këtë shfaqje._

Miku i tij Filenti, është nga ata njerëz që edhe pse i sheh padrejtësitë, nuk ngre zërin kundër tyre, por sillet me të gjithë si i dashur e i sjellshëm, sepse sipas tij kështu e do zakoni për të qenë gjithmonë njeri i kohës dhe me arritje të larta. Ai edhe kur sheh se ka gjëra që s'shkojnë fare mirë, sillet sikur çdo gjë shkon mirë dhe, nuk i kursen servilizmat.


S'mungojnë në këtë komedi as historitë rozë, ku në qendër është dashuria e Alcestit me Selimenën; Alcesti edhe pse e dashuron atë, nuk nguron t'i vërë edhe asaj para syve veset që ajo ka, me shpresën se ajo do ndryshojë dhe s'do sillet njësoj si shtresa e shoqërisë së cilës ajo i përket, me pretekstin se këto janë rregullat e shoqërisë së lartë dhe duhen respektuar. 

Selimena tregohet e dobët në këtë këndvështrim, madje ajo në fund paraqet edhe luhtaje të ndjenjave të saj për Alcestin duke treguar simpati njëkohësisht edhe për Orontin. Alcesti është i gatshëm t'ia falë këtë Selimenës, me "kushtin" që ajo të braktisë veset e shoqërisë së lartë, gjë për të cilën Selimena refuzon ta bëjë dhe, rrjedhimisht kjo dashuri është e destinuar të dështojë. 

Ndryshe nga Selimena, kushërira e saj Elianta, është një vajzë me virtyte të larta, e cila edhe pse e dashuron Alcestin dhe shpreh një admirim të thellë për karakterin e tij të rrallë, bën çmosin që Alcesti të jetë i lumtur me Selimenën. 


***
Disa pjesë të përzgjedhura nga komedia:
_(Shumica e përzgjedhjes sime, i përkasin fjalëve të shprehura nga Alcesti, duke qenë se për shijet e mia, është nga personazhet letrarë që pëlqej tepër)_

Akti I 
Skena I (Filenti, Alcesti)

Alcesti: Një zemër e korruptuar nuk dua të më dojë

*
Alcesti: 
Për besë, çposhtërsi e çgjest pa turp ta quaj, 
kur kaq e ulni veten, mohoni shpirtin tuaj. 
Sikur për dreq të më ndodhte kështu të kisha shkarë, 
nga turpi, oh, besoj në çast do isha vrarë
*


Alcesti: 
Të jemi të sinqertë dhe një njeri me nder; 
fjalën kur nuk e ndjen në zemër, sbën ta nxjerrë


*
Alcesti: 
Kur e vlerësojmë dikë, patjetër bëjmë dallim; 
Ti çmosh të gjithë njëlloj është nënvleftësim. 
Po dhe ju vesi i kohës iu ka tërheqë pas tij
Prandaj as mund tiu rradhis ndër miqtë e mi.
Pajtimin me të gjithë, sipas normave të reja
Që sbën dallim mes vlerash, sma do aspak mideja

*
Alcesti:
Duhet të jemi burra edhe në çdo takim
Sinqeriteti tspikasë në çdo bisedim
Të ndjehet vula e tij, ndjenjat tmbizotërojnë
Çiltas e të mos vishen me lajka që mashtrojnë

Filenti: 
Mirëpo sinqeriteti i madh i tepruar
Na bën edhe qesharak dhe kjo sështë e këshilluar

*
Alcesti:
Më dhembin sytë kur shoh noborr e në qytet
Njerëz që mi ngrejnë nervat përpjetë
Po, ndjej në vre të zi, një dëshpërim mynxyre
Kur rroj me ata që i shoh sesi sillen ndërmjet tyre
E sgjej veçse ngado lajka e hipokrizi
Gënjeshtër, interes, dredhi, padrejtësi
Spërmbahem dot, pëlcas dhe pleqeve dhe të rinjve
Më është mbushur koka: tua përplas turinjve

Filenti:
Duhet të hiqni dorë nga këto punë pa mend
Sado që të mundoheni kjo botë sdo ndryshojë
Kjo sëmundje, ua them pa droje aspak
Iu bën kudo që shkoni të dukeni qesharak
Dhe ky zemërim që modën përpiqet ta luftojë
Përpara gjithë botës, kudo iu vë në lojë

Alcesti:
O djall! Po ska më bukur! Dhe unë këtë po ndjell
Më ngjan një shenjë e mirë dhe ndjej gëzim të thellë
Aq shumë i urrej njerëzit në përgjithësi
Sa sdua kurrë të dukem se sillem me urtësi

*

Alcesti:
Po, e përgjithshme, gjithë njerëzit i urrej
Disa pse janë të lig, keqbërës sa më ska
Të tjerët sepse skanë keqardhje për ata
Se u mungon këtyre urrejtja e pashuar
Qushqen një shpirt fisnik ndaj vesit të shëmtuar
              .... .... ....
Djalli ta marrë, se oh, zemra më pikon gjak
Kur shoh se kundra vesit nuk ngrihemi aspak
Dhe nganjëherë më vjen aq rëndë e aq vështirë
Sa ti braktis të gjithë, të zhdukem në shkretëtirë

Filenti:
Për këto zakone veten slipset ta shqetësojmë
Natyrën njerëzore diçka ta mëshirojmë
Tmos shikojmë në prizëm të ngushtë me rreptësi
Po tia gjykojmë të metat disi me butësi
Tek njerëzit virtytin ta kërkojmë me masë
Se urtësi e tepërt e bën njeriun të shkasë
Dhe ajo ngurtësi virtytesh e shekujve të shkuar
Si shkon më kohës sonë, zakonet janë ndryshuar
Sepse çdo gjë tek njerëzit sa vjen e merr zhvillim
Duhet të shkojmë krahas me kohën, pa ngurrim.
Dhe është marri që ska të dytë ta krahasosh
Kur do që të përpiqesh botën ta korigjosh
Dhe unë si ti, shoh njëqind gjëra për besë!
Çdo ditë që mund të merrnim një tjetër kthesë
Dhe ndonëse në çdo hap mund të ndjej zemërim si ti
Përkundrazi përmbahem, stregohem kurrsesi


Skena II
Alcesti:
Kam një të metë: jam më i sinqertë nga çduhet në të vërtetë.

*
Oronti: Mua më mjaftojnë të tjerët që dinë tmë vlerësojnë
Alcesti: Skam aftësinë e atyre që bëjnë sikur besojnë 


_(vazhdon....)_

----------


## Endless

alcesti qenka fiks fare pak a shume si un para nja 5 vjetesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Po tani ç'ndodhi që u 'përkule'?  :buzeqeshje:  

Unë njoh nja dy si puna e Alcestit  :ngerdheshje: , sidomos një shok imi më kujton shumë këtë personazh për nga _origjinaliteti dhe thjeshtësia_ që tregon kur shpreh gjithnjë atë që mendon. Sidomos ku i hipin nervat dhe, shpërthen ndaj dukurive të tilla. 
Mbaj mend që i kam thënë njëherë me shaka: "Po ç'ke që e merr kaq me të keq, ti je marsian dhe është normale që s'përshtatesh kollaj me këta tokësorët këtu" :P

Uroj mos të 'përkulet' as ai ndonjë ditë; ka nevojë shoqëria njerëzore për 'Alcestë'  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

ore per te perkul s'jam perkul dhe aq kollaj une jo, po jam duke bere sikur jam perkul. bile edhe kjo vetem dhe vetem per arsyen qe ti e kupton se a lehte mund ti manipulosh hipokritet po te duash, dhe t'ju tregosh vendin vetem dhe vetem me pak dhelperi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ... vetem dhe vetem per arsyen qe ti e kupton se a lehte mund ti manipulosh hipokritet po te duash, dhe t'ju tregosh vendin vetem dhe vetem me pak dhelperi


  :ngerdheshje: 

Me thënë të drejtën, unë këtu ngelem gjithmonë me mendje të dyzuar sepse, sado e admiroj personazhin e Alcestit, s'jam edhe aq si ai, mgjs kur më kap frymëzimi s'ia përtoj  :ngerdheshje: 
Nganjëra anë, vjen një çast në jetë kur e kupton se sinqeritetin tënd s'e meritojnë të gjithë dhe, kur futesh në këtë komedi jetësore, e luan atë rol dhe ka rëndësi ta luash mirë. Shpeshherë më argëton, s'e mohoj, s'bëj kot si e mirë pa qenë e tillë  :ngerdheshje:  
Duke qenë se njeriu mundohet të jetë sa më shumë me këmbë në tokë, dhe nga kjo nisesh edhe me atë fjalën e urtë që "floriri edhe me baltë të përzihet prap flori mbetet". Poooooor, nga ana tjetër, deri diku është lojë e rrezikshme sepse, siç ka thënë ai Niçja: "Po u përballët me përbindësha do përfundoni të bëheni edhe ju si të tillë". Kështu që, duhet pasur kujdes *mos të harrosh rolin e vërtetë që ke në jetë, përballë një roli të rastësishëm*  :buzeqeshje: 
Në këtë këndvështrim, një barazpeshë mes këtij dyzimi, do ishte më e mirë  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S- Ta këshilloj miqësisht ta lexosh, sepse e lexon kollaj, ka aty aty tek 100 faqe. Nqs je insomniak si puna ime, është ilaç kur s'ke gjumë :P

----------


## Endless

> Me thënë të drejtën, unë këtu ngelem gjithmonë me mendje të dyzuar sepse, sado e admiroj personazhin e Alcestit, s'jam edhe aq si ai, mgjs kur më kap frymëzimi s'ia përtoj 
> Nganjëra anë, vjen një çast në jetë kur e kupton se sinqeritetin tënd s'e meritojnë të gjithë dhe, kur futesh në këtë komedi jetësore, e luan atë rol dhe ka rëndësi ta luash mirë. Shpeshherë më argëton, s'e mohoj, s'bëj kot si e mirë pa qenë e tillë  
> Duke qenë se njeriu mundohet të jetë sa më shumë me këmbë në tokë, dhe nga kjo nisesh edhe me atë fjalën e urtë që "floriri edhe me baltë të përzihet prap flori mbetet". Poooooor, nga ana tjetër, deri diku është lojë e rrezikshme sepse, siç ka thënë ai Niçja: "Po u përballët me përbindësha do përfundoni të bëheni edhe ju si të tillë". Kështu që, duhet pasur kujdes *mos të harrosh rolin e vërtetë që ke në jetë, përballë një roli të rastësishëm* 
> Në këtë këndvështrim, një barazpeshë mes këtij dyzimi, do ishte më e mirë 
> 
> P.S- Ta këshilloj miqësisht ta lexosh, sepse e lexon kollaj, ka aty aty tek 100 faqe. Nqs je insomniak si puna ime, është ilaç kur s'ke gjumë :P



po patjeter, vetem me thuaj po munde ku mund ta gjej ne virtualitet : )

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Librin bleje o çun, lexohet brenda ditës. Ose merre nga biblioteka.
Libra të shqipëruar mesa di unë, s'gjinden në net.

----------


## Endless

ahaa, ok, zhan batist poklen, keshtu e ka titullin?

po normalisht duhet te gjenden dhe ne net, po mos e vri mendjen, se ndoshta dhe me mbushet mendja ta blej. sdq thanks gjithsesi

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Jo, jo... titullin e ka "Mizantropi" dhe është shkruar nga  Zhan Batist Poklen, që njihet me pseudonimin Molier. 

Prap të them që në net s'e gjen, më beso për këtë. Blije ose huazoje nga biblioteka. 
Ia vlen më beso; e them ngaqë edhe të pëlqeka  :buzeqeshje: 

Se m'u kujtua diçka në lidhje me bibliotekën, kur isha në fakultet kishim një mikrotezë të lëndës që do bënim e cila kishte 20% të notës, por kisha gjithmonë atë fiksimin që biblografinë për punimin ta zgjedh nga librat e bibliotekës dhe jo nga artikuj neti. I them aso kohe shoqes sime: "eja me mua në bibliotekë se dua të marr ca libra për punimin që kemi". Dhe ma kthen gjithë seriozitet: "unë të shkoj në bibliotekë? Po më panë aty, do thonë se kam shku në bibliotekë sepse s'kam lekë me shku në kafe"

Të betohem për Zotin  :ngerdheshje: , akoma ia kujtoj sa herë që dalim dhe ia plasim së qeshuri  :ngerdheshje: 

Se mos e ke edhe ti këtë kompleks me të pa njeri në bibliotekë mo? Se është turp për shoqërinë shqiptare me të pa me libra në duar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KlaraPink

> Zhan Batist Poklen, i quajtur dhe njohur ndryshe si Molier, është një nga gjenitë e letërsisë klasike, jo vetëm asaj franceze por mbarë letërsisë botërore. Ai u lind më 15 Janar të viti 1622 dhe vdiq me 17 Shkurt të 1673. Jeta dhe krjimtaria e tij si komediograf dhe aktor skene i teatrit, i përkasin shekullit XVII, periudhë kjo që në historinë franceze njihet si periudha e sundimit të "mbretit diell" Luigjit XIV. 
> 
> Molier, i përket klasës borgjeze por kjo nuk e pengon atë t'i kundërvihet  të metave të kësaj klase, duke kritikuar ashpër anët e saj të errëta. Ai gjithashtu është një kritik i ashpër i oborrtarëve dhe klasës së klerit dhe, për të përçuar mesazhin e tij të fortë kundër tyre, ai zgjedh satirën. Si çdo gjeni i kohës, edhe ai do kritikohej dhe do i shfaqen shumë pengesa në artin e tij, por këto pengesa vetëm sa do e vinin më në qendër të vëmendjes mjeshtërinë e tij krijuese.
> Me pendën e tij, ai i kundrejtohet çdo vesi dhe zakoni të shoqërisë njerëzore, që shpërfytyrojnë personalitetin e njeriut.
> 
> "Mizantropi" komedi e shkruajtuar nga Molier, është nga veprat që më ka lënë më shumë mbresa, më tepër edhe për vërtetësinë që risjell ajo vepër deri në ditët tona. 
> Alcesti, si personazh kryesor i kësaj komedie, është njeriu i cili s'duron dot hipokrizinë e njerëzve, padrejtësinë, veset dhe zakonet që e ulin njeriun. Ky fakt e bën ata që të shpërthejë shpeshherë përballë gjendjeve të tilla, nga ku ai arrin deri në atë pikë sa të shprehet se urren gjithë njerëzimin dhe se do të donte të largohej e të jetonte diku larg tyre. 
> 
> Por a është vërtetë  Alcesti një njeri që ushqen urrejtje ndaj njerëzimit? Për mendimin tim, ai urren veset që e kanë shndërruar njerëzimin në të tillë gjendje, duke e ulur deri në atë nivel sa njerëzit t'i shohin virtytet si diçka e dalë mode dhe se koha e sotme e kërkon të jesh hipokrit, sepse përndryshe po u tregove i sinqertë do dukesh qesharak. 
> ...


Ku e gjen tere kete durim per te shkruar gjithe kete? Me beso askush nuk do ta dije per nder! Ata qe jane te interesuar shkojne ne biblioteke e lexojne vete?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ku e gjen tere kete durim per te shkruar gjithe kete? Me beso askush nuk do ta dije per nder! Ata qe jane te interesuar shkojne ne biblioteke e lexojne vete?



E para, s'është çështje durimi; letërsia, libri, s'do durim - do thjesht pasion.
Metoda e përzgjedhjes së fragmenteve të parapëlqyera nga një libër, për mua ka vite; ato që lexoj  i hedh vazhdimisht si në bllok shënimesh, po ashtu njëkohësisht edhe në dokumente në pc. 

Dmth, së pari e bëj për kënaqësinë time; së dyti kur e shoh të udhës mund ta ndaj edhe me të apasionurit e tjerë të letërsisë siç është ky rast. Po të shohësh forumin e letërsisë në tërësi, unë s'kam bërë asgjë krahasimisht me ata para meje. Dhe jo vetëm këtë forumin, por ke edhe nën - forumet e tjera, psh të arkeologji - antropologji, ku një grup anëtarësh (për fat të keq të larguar tashmë)kanë hedhur në forum, në diskutime, shkrime që të habisin dhe mëson diçka prej tyre. Ke dhe nga ata që kanë hedhë në forum apo në net, libra të shqipëruar nga ata vetë, pa pasur qëllim që t'ia dijë njeri për nder. Kështu që mos shpreh ndonjë habi rreth meje, se s'kam bërë kushedi se ç'a.

Tani dhe më e rëndësishmja, s'e bëj ta ma dijë njeri për nder, aq më tepër që s'i bëra nder askujt. Dhe tjetra, sa për interesimin në bibliotekë, hedhja e ca fragmenteve të përzgjedhura, mund të shërbejë edhe për të cytur kureshtjen për të lexuar një shkrimtar apo vepër të caktuar. 
Së dyti, ke dhe anëtarë që i ka marrë malli të lexojnë fragmente librash të shqipëruar sepse jetojnë jashtë.

S'ka asnjë farë lodhje apo durimi të madh, të ndash pak 'Dije' me të tjerët, përkundrazi është kënaqësi.

Se u zgjata shumë më duket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

e drejte fleur, robi ndihet mire dhe kur ndane dicka me te tjeret pa pik interesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

*Akti II*
Skena I

Alcesti:
“Për besë! Duhet t’ju dashuroj!
Sikur ta shqisja zemrën nga duart tuaja, pa fjalë
I lumtur do isha, o Zot, të qofsha falë!
Se nuk e fsheh aspak sa kam fuqi
Kët’ dashuri të egër nga zemra ta fshi;
Por kot vetja ime mundohet e orvatet!
Duke ju dashtë aq shumë, si duket, laj mëkatet!”

Selimena:
“Vërtetë, nuk ka një tjetër me afsh të tillë t’më dojë.”

Alcesti:
“E pra, nuk ka në botë njeri të ma kalojë,
Se dashuria ime s’është e lehtë për t’u kuptuar
Dhe aq sa dua unë, asnjë s’ka dashuruar.”

Selimena:
“Në fakt metoda juaj e re është krejtësisht
Dhe me ata që doni grindeni vazhdimisht.
Ndjesia juaj shpërthen ngaherë me egërsi
Dhe kurrë s’është parë një e tillë dashuri!”


*Akti IV*
Skena I
Elianta: _(për Alcestin)_
“Është i çuditshëm me atë sjelljen e tij
Por unë e them me bindje: si ky nuk ka njeri
Ai sinqeritet që shpirtin ia përshkon
Ka diçka heroike, fisnike që e nderon.
Është një virtut i rrallë për kohën q’është tani
Do t’doja që dhe të tjerët të ishin si ai.”


Skena II
Elianta: 
“Kur fyerjen na e bën dikush që dashurojmë
Sado bëjmë plane (hakmarrëse) aspak nuk i zbatojmë!”


Skena III
Alcesti:
“E di, mbi dashurinë s’vepron asnjë fuqi
Se shpirti është i lirë të zgjedhë, të dashurojë.
Me forcë askush s’arrin që zemrën ta pushtojë!”

----------


## Fleur Blanche

*Akti V*

Alcesti:
Në kët shekull ku jetojmë sundon kudo zvetnimi
Prandaj dua ttërhiqem nga bota, njerëzimi
Çudi! Çdo gjë duket se është kundra tij:
Dhe nderi, dhe turpi dhe ligjet nveçanti
Që kam të drejtë, e thonë kudo me zë të lartë
Dhe unë fle i qetë se e drejta duket qartë
Po ja, që gënjehem i dehur me suksesin
Këndej më japin hak, andej humbas proçesin!
....      .....      .....
Dhe pikërisht pse desha më shumë ndershmëri
Tmos tradhtoj tvërtetën, të jem korrekt ndaj tij
....    .....      .....
Kështu, dreqi ta marrë, na qenka njerëzia
Që në të tilla vepra e shtyn kotësia!
Dhe ja zell i virtutshëm dhe mirëbesimi, ja:
Dhe nderi e drejtësia që kanë në shpirt ata!
Po nuk durohen më vuajtjet që na kurdisin
Nuk rrihet më këtu ku të gjithë ta neverisin
Se ju me njëri - tjetrin si ujqërit jetoni
Prandaj, tradhtarë, askurrë mes jush nuk do më shikoni

*

Ngado i tradhtuar padrejtësisht msulmojnë
Do zhdukem nga ky pus ku veset  triumfojnë
Do të kërkoj në botë një vend sado të mjerë
Ku, duke qenë i lirë, të mund të jetoj me nder.

----------

Mr-Bledi (13-01-2014)

----------


## EXODUS

Kjo teme me kujtoi "Tartufin" i cili them se eshte personazhi "kryesor"(gati-gati nje lloj muze, e shnderruar ne nje shtytje psikologjike te pa rreshtur qëlluese ndaj 'rrethit' qe perfaqesonte ai personazh si dhe ndikimi tek menyra se si rreshtoheshin personazhet e tjere rreth tij) i te gjithe repertorit te tij si dramaturg! Thene ndryshe: 'hija' qe e mundonte Molierin!

----------


## urtesia

> *Akti V*
> 
> Alcesti:
> Në kët’ shekull ku jetojmë sundon kudo zvetnimi
> Prandaj dua t’tërhiqem nga bota, njerëzimi
> Çudi! Çdo gjë duket se është kundra tij:
> Dhe nderi, dhe turpi dhe ligjet n’veçanti
> Që kam të drejtë, e thonë kudo me zë të lartë
> Dhe unë fle i qetë se e drejta duket qartë
> ...


Te falenderoj nga zemra per punen tende me perkushtim

----------


## Mr-Bledi

flm shume fleur... po me pelqejne shume keto fragmentet qe ke shkruar, sapo e porosita Mizantropin e Molierit, s'me pritet sa ta lexoj te gjithin!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

E lexove Bledi, librin? :)
Nga veprat e perzgjedhura qe kam lexuar nga Molieri, Mizantropi do ngelet gjithmonë vepra e parapëlqyer... në fakt është edhe pak më ndryshe nga komeditë që ka shkruar si: "Tartufi", "Shkolla e grave",  "Harpagoni", "Borgjezi fisnik" dhe "I sëmuri për mend" (ndërsa Don Zhuanin s'e kam lexuar) sepse tek Mizantropi ka më shumë anë psikologjike të personazhit kryesor dhe trazime shpirtërore... vuajtje të vërtetë dhe shpërthim karakteri që, arrin kulmin kur Alcesti dëshiron që të largohet nga të gjithë e nga gjithçka jo e vërtetë... më shumë dëshiron vuajtjen që vjen nga vetmia sesa të durojë vuajtjen që i sjell hipokrizia njerëzore, veset, servilizmat e tyre. Ndërsa në komeditë e tjera që citova, vërtetë që Molieri sulmon veset e njerëzve të asaj kohe dhe kasta të caktuara shoqërore, por është një sarkazëm që sinqerisht të bën të qeshësh me shpirt... sidomos mua "shkolla e grave" dhe "harpagoni" më bëjnë të qeshi edhe kur i përmend :D 

Ka nga ata që i bëjnë një paralelizëm "Mizantropit" me veprën "Timoni nga Athina" të Shekspirit... për mendimin tim, sado që kanë një farë ngjashmërie, "urrejtja " që ndjen Alcesti ndaj njerëzimit s'është si ajo që ndjen Timoni, sepse ky i fundit e urren kur i hapen sytë dhe e sheh në të vërtetë që njerëzit që u shtronte gosti vetëm sa i serviloseshin dhe i lajkatoheshin dhe Timoni ndjehej mirë nga kjo... madje i pëlqente që të mirat që u bënte njerëzve ta bënin të njohur në qytet atë... ndërsa tek Alcesti është ndryshe: ai i bën mirë njeriut duke i thënë të vërtetën në sy, duke thënë gjithmonë atë që mendon dhe duke mbajtur larg lajkatarët... dhe meqë nuk ndihej i mirëpritur mes njerëzish me vese të tilla, ai në një shpërthim të tijin shprehet se e urren njerëzimin... por në të vërtetë ai nuk e urren.
E, në fakt Alcesti është një personazh shumë i dashur për lexuesin, sepse, pasi e ke lexuar "Mizantropin" do lërë gjurmë tek ty... nuk je më i njëjti që ishe para se ta kesh lexuar. S'ka gjë më të mirë sesa të shprehësh atë që mendon dhe t'ua thuash të tjerëve në sy... s'humbet kurrë asgjë, veçse fiton karakter, dinjitet, bëhesh më i fortë kur përballesh, më i sigurtë dhe mbi të gjitha ndihesh aq i çliruar... dhe kjo e fundit është vërtetë kënaqësi :D

----------

Mr-Bledi (16-02-2014)

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Po e lexova, te gjithin menjehere!! Edhe me keto qe shkrove ti, coulnd't agree more!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

qe kur e ka shkruar MOlieri edhe deri me sot....njesoj qenka kjo bote.


keshtu qe dhe per Alcestin edhe ne/ ata/o si ai....u dashka reflektuar :P

----------

